# Shampoo...II



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

does anyone know if there is any reason why you can't use a baby shampoo on you dog/s.....having 4 dogs, i can go thru alot of shampoo in one round....they don't get baths very often (once every 3-6 mo, or as needed) but the baby shampoo really stretches far (i used it on Titch the other day as i was out of dog shampoo)....but, does anyone know?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

tir I don't know why you can't use baby shampoo other then it might be very drying for their coats. I use "Miracle Coat" I buy it by the gallon. It is around $55.00 for a gallon but it is a concentrate and makes about 4 gallons of shampoo. It conditions the hair, helps the skin and keeps your dog looking great. Trying to stretch the dollar? That might be the way to go. Just a thought.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I always hear that it can be drying, like Inga said. But I have never ever heard of it doing any real harm to any dog, it is way too mild to do anything that I would really worry about. And if it's only a once and a while thing, I never see a problem with that.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its is very drying for a dogs skin and coat, and is not ph balanced for dogs. I don't recommend it. There are FAR better, and cheaper options out there. I would recommend you order a gallon of professional grade shampoo from one of the many suppliers out there. There are shampoos for around $30 a gallon, that dilute up to 60:1 that would be a far better buy, and better for your dogs skin and coat. Baby shampoos aren't as mild as we would like to think they are. There are just way too many better options in this day and age.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

thanx, all....i'll see about the other suggestions....just like w/ baby/little kid things, they know that they can make things more for dogs as people will pay it, huh?


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I always keep a bottle of it around and use it when I have to. 

I also keep a bottle of Mane 'N Tail around and that's what I ususally use. Diluted Dawn is great also, especially if the dog is really dirty.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I never recommend human shampoos for our dogs\cats. 

As Graco mentioned, there ARE products that are much better formulated for them; I have alot of allergies, and I can tell you that most of the products that I prefer to use on my dogs, cause less reactions because there are less harsh chemicals in them. That tells me something; that human shampoos are definitely not really good for dogs, because they have more sensitivity to different chemicals than we do. Often there are colors added to our shampoos which are not good for them, as well. 

Human shampoos can cause a dry brittle coat as well as skin irritation or itchiness; and many of them, if the dog gets it in their eyes, can cause severe irritation, and tearing...dog shampoos, especially many of the natural ones that are coming out, are more hypoallergenic, and tearless. These shampoos also really strip the oils from the dog's coat...even the ones they need, which can cuase further drying of the coat. High quality dog shampoos don't do this. 

Yes, companies will advertise, because they know the consumer will buy...and I don't think that's wrong; companies are focusing alot on our pet's health; human companies are focusing on our health. See the difference? Our dogs are not human, and to use products on them that are not formulated for them is not what I would call a 'wise' choice. True, you may spend 30$ at one shot, for a gallon of good shampoo, which may seem crazy; but look at it this way...you probably will spend just as much for baby shampoo over the course of a few months; and it's not a great product for your dog. Plus that 30$, spent on dog shampoo, will probably go alot farther, because you will be able to dilute it more, so it will last longer; and it's much better for your dog. If you order from an online groom supplier, you'll get more for less; sometimes you can even get gallons of good shampoo from a grooming shop...they could order it for you when they send for an order, and you won't spend nearly so much on shipping.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

What about organic baby shampoos like Earth's Best? It doesn't contain any chemicals or sulfates or colours,perfumes etc? I wouldn't use a baby shampoo like Johnsons for my baby (if I had one) if you paid me. But I use Earth's Best for my nephew and it's so gentle. I'm sure it would be fine for occasional use but there are good dog shampoos. I use Earthbath - good because they're natural and not harmful on the environment. And they're effective and gentle; you can dilute the shampoos and conditioners if you want. I do and it makes it last forever. A lot of the good dog shampoos you can dilute.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I always hear that it can be drying, like Inga said. But I have never ever heard of it doing any real harm to any dog, it is way too mild to do anything that I would really worry about. And if it's only a once and a while thing, I never see a problem with that.


I have a client in shelter with a Standard Poodle Service Dog, whose skin is horribly red and inflamed - she uses baby shampoo. I brought in some EQyss Micro-Tek Shampoo, along with my HV dryer. Poor dog was just miserable! 

Baby shampoo was formulated to get rid of cradle cap on infants. The ph is NOT meant for DOGS!


----------

